# Photo Printer suggestions?



## mjcmt (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm looking for the best photo printer for $350-$600 for 13 x 19 paper. I'll be printing mostly B&W photos.

The Canon Pixma Pro-200 for $600 looks good. Anything else you can recommend for less.


----------



## Designer (Jan 4, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> I'm looking for the best photo printer for $350-$600 for 13 x 19 paper. I'll be printing mostly B&W photos.
> 
> The Canon Pixma Pro-200 for $600 looks good. Anything else you can recommend for less.


I bought the Pixma Pro 10 when it was on sale.  It uses inks instead of dyes.  The shipping was $65.


----------



## mjcmt (Jan 4, 2021)

Designer said:


> mjcmt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for the best photo printer for $350-$600 for 13 x 19 paper. I'll be printing mostly B&W photos.
> ...


Thanks for your endorsement but this printer is even more expensive at $700.


----------



## Rickbb (Jan 4, 2021)

I bought a Cannon pro 100 last year, it’s probably the best printer I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Designer (Jan 4, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> Thanks for your endorsement but this printer is even more expensive at $700.


Right, but as I said, I got it on sale.  Canon lowered the price to $300, and sent me a gift card for $200.  Net to me was $100. (plus the $65 shipping, of course)


----------



## mjcmt (Jan 5, 2021)

Designer said:


> mjcmt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your endorsement but this printer is even more expensive at $700.
> ...


Awesome deal. What is the advantages/disadvantages of ink jet vs. dye printers?


----------



## mjcmt (Jan 5, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> I bought a Cannon pro 100 last year, it’s probably the best printer I’ve ever owned.


I saw that printer, but looks like it is discontinued and haven't seen one for sale.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 5, 2021)

I am going to watch this thread with interest as my canon pixma ix 6550 in now getting old 
I am interested in ink life and if 3rd party inks can be got


----------



## Designer (Jan 5, 2021)

mjcmt said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > mjcmt said:
> ...


https://www.adorama.com/alc/faq-whats-the-difference-between-dye-based-and-pigment-ink/

And the cost.  Pigment-based inks cost more than the dye-based inks.


----------



## mjcmt (Jan 5, 2021)

The Canon Pixma IX6820 looks interesting for a budget printer. Good personal reviews too.


----------



## weepete (Feb 1, 2022)

wildtmpckjzg said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Here is a quick introduction -
> I am an avid young photographer, and love to take a variety of photos with my Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi. I have a standard 18-55mm lens, as well as a 75-300mm zoom lens. I have been interested in photography for about 3 years now and bought this camera about 2 years ago. I still enjoy everything about photography.
> ...


How many photographs do you think you'll be printing? 

I did get a printer a few years ago, but with the initial investment, then the time to get it set up, plus the ongoing cost of ink and paper it's not really been worth it for me. Plus I get really good quality prints from my lab, that I couldn't realistically match at home without significant investment.

I've also moved on to printing some pretty large pieces, the last one I got was a 60"x40" on aluminium. So maybe worth thinking about. 

If you are planning on printing a lot of small images it may be worth it, but for me using a lab makes more sense.


----------

